# constant rebooting on original pi



## andrewm659 (Jun 16, 2020)

I am trying to put FreeBSD 11.4 or 12.1 on my RasPi original and after I power it on it goes through the boot process but says it can't find a device to write too.  I have an 8GB SD card in there.  If I can get a video of it I will post.  But wanted to see if anyone had experienced this as well.


----------

